# TB/Draft Cross Confo Crit



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

This is Maggie, a TB Draft horse cross. I can't quite remember how old she is but I'd bet 7-8?

I'd like some critique on her conformation, I think she's great looking but I'll admit I'm not that great at confo juding lol xD


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a pretty mare. I'm not really great at critiquing but the thing I notice the most is that her hind legs are set too far back. I love her expression.


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you :] and yeah you can't beat Mags face <3


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

She looks to be quite conformationally sound, however, the eye doesn't always do justice. I would ask The Last Unicorn!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

No crit from me, she's gorgeous!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Very pretty girl. What an interesting cross! What draft breed is she out of?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

very nice looking horse, never would have thought she was a TB/Draft


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> What a pretty mare. I'm not really great at critiquing but the thing I notice the most is that her hind legs are set too far back. I love her expression.


 i agree and she is georgous


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Clydesdale I believe? Don't quote me on it though, I'd have to look back at her papers. Her stall card only says TB/Draft, and thank you all <3 I love her. She's coming along beautifully as a dressage horse and she's got a very neat jump to her, though being closer to six rather then eight she hasn't done anything too intense. If anyone's interested I could probably grab some undersaddle pictures of her too :]


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Shes gorgeous. 
She looks like a well put together mare with no obivous comformation faults
One thing I do notice is that the underside of her neck looks a bit too solid, though thats just going on the first pic where her head is up. And then again draft horses are mighty solid.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you got the best of both breeds. She is quite lovely all around. The only thing that is minor is that her neck is a tiny bit thick on the underside. Who Cares?


----------

